# Tamiya TRF501X 1/10 4wd Buggy w/Novak GTB 5.5r Brushless !!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a 3 race old Tamiya TRF501X with a Novak GTB 5.5r brushless system and a Hitec HS-5625MG servo installed and ready to go! The car was raced indoors only.....it's still shiny like new! The GTB is equally as new, wired perfectly and neatly in the car. The servo is about 6 months old, but has seen very little use....it was a back up servo that just sat in my parts box. If you're looking for one of these, then I don't have to tell you that this is a steal at $450 plus $12.50 shipping!

The kits are $500 shipped out of Hong Kong, or about $650 here in the US. The GTB is $240-275 no matter where you buy it! The servo is $75 new, and worth about $35-40 used.

Point is, if you're looking to get into electric, this is something that you would spend $750-800 on easily.....get it here cheaper and just BARELY used. I can have pictures up tonight.....if you want them, email me at [email protected]

Email is the best method of communication....PM's go missed sometimes.

I've raced one of these with B44's and XXX4's, and it's hands down a better handling and MUCH more durable car! Aside from shearing a CVA pin from my poor driving, nothing has ever broken on the car that wasn't caused by my improper installation/building! These cars will take a beating where the other cars are ripping off suspension arms & snapping shock towers! I guess you get what you pay for, huh!

They fly perfect, and are quite possibly the coolest looking 1/10 car on the market!

With the 5.5r motor and a 21T pinion this is about a 50MPH car!

Parts are 100% readily available at Tamiya USA's website out of California (I think the bodies are on backorder right now though)

I accept paypal with a 3% fee, and cash as well. Local pickup is fine as well.

If this doesn't sell by the end of the week, it's going on ebay sunday night.

Have the trick'est car at the track!
http://www.houstonrc.com/modules.ph...1&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are some pictures.....again, look at the plastics.....it's 3 races old....that's it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, you ought to his ********. I know Bohdi was talking about a B44, but he may not be married to that idea. Several of the ATX guys are talking about picking up 4wd.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's on RCfiles & RCtech


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Sold*

Sold


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Robert broke it already. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that's funny, cause I beat the carp out of mine and didn't do anything that wasn't caused by my improper installation


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

*Actually*

ACTUALLY, It didnt break,......the plastic nut that holds the shock on stripped out so the shock came off.....no big deal.

Get the facts strait BOYEEEEE. JJ


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like a break to me. BOYEEEEEEE ha ha Your broke your nut.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Leave it to Robert to bust a nut in about 30 seconds. Sounds about right. Surprised he lasted that long. Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ron, when are you getting your B44?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Robert, I expect to see that thing at the next HARC race on 4/12 at Mike's!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Looking at an RC8 first.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Looking at an RC8 first.


Ha ha ha ha ha. I thought you quit? I keep telling you, RC is more addictive than crack. CV, I'm trying to figure that April 12 thing out. Might be able to get there, run a round or 2, fly to Compaq Center and then back for the mains if all goes well. Can't find anyone so far that can tell me how long High School Musical on Ice lasts though, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Robert, I expect to see that thing at the next HARC race on 4/12 at Mike's!


I'll take the under on that thing being raced more than once. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Robert's coming out for the first time to race his new 1/10 electric.....we need a good showing in 1/10 this time guys......let's show him what HARC is all about! He's even contemplating a new 1/8 buggy too.....seems as though the off-road bug has bitten him!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

CV, are you going to run the 1/10 scale anymore? Are you just running 1/8 scale?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes....still running my tamiya.

that wasn't my buggy that robert bought....it was another one that I got a hold of and don't need two of them.

you bringing the B44?


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, the B44 is ready to roll!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not gonna make it this weekend fellas. My car may be there with a substitute driver though.


----------

